# Endangered Memorial



## Bandy (29 Jun 2011)

Mount Allison University's Memorial Library in Sackville New Brunswick is in danger of being demolished by the university. 

Built in 1927 as a memorial (№ 13002-004 in the Canadian Forces' National Inventory of Canadian Military Memorials) to students and alumni killed in the First World War (see here for a list of the First World War dead to whom the building was dedicated), the building is also dedicated to casualties of the Second World War. It has traditionally been the site of the university's annual Remembrance Day ceremony.

The administration's decision to destroy this memorial has been opposed by over a thousand faculty, students, alumni, local residents, and friends of the university who have signed a petition to save it. The province's Minister of Wellness, Culture and Sport (who is in charge of heritage) has expressed his intention of designating the building a Provincial Heritage Place, but the university's president, Robert Campbell, continues to oppose the preservation of the Memorial Library, preferring demolition. The university's chancellor, Peter Mansbridge (of CBC fame), who sits on the Board of Regents which sealed the building's fate, has been notably silent on the question.

There's more information about this memorial and the fight to save it at http://eastmarket.com/smash/


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jun 2011)

Sad to read.... how are we supposed to keep the younger ones aware of the sacrifices those made so the youth today can have the right to use such an Education Facility.  If that is true about Mansbridge.... then Pete... wake the hell up.!!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jun 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> . . . . . . so the youth today can have the right to use such an Education Facility.  . . . . . .



For the sake of the complete story, it seems no youth (or anyone else) are currently using the building for any purpose and it's been over 40 years since it stopped being a library.  In the interim it was the student centre and pub (now that alone should be reason enough to save it from the wrecker's ball) until a new student centre was built.  The plaques honouring the Allisonians who gave their all were moved to the new student centre.

This is, perhaps, an issue of unintended consequences.  From my quick research, it does appear that a major focus of the original fund raising (in those years immediately after the Great War) for the library was as a tribute for those alumni who had lost their lives during that conflict.  So yes, there could be a case that the university may have some moral responsibility to maintain it in perpetuity as a memorial.  But it is (or was) also a working structure.  What then is the responsibility when there is no longer a need for the structure, or if it cannot be reconfigured for a valid purpose, or its maintenance costs become a burden?  Should the university be compelled to expend significant funds to maintain the structure and thus in turn raise the additional funding by increasing fees for the students?

I am not an alumnus of Mount A, so I have no dog in this fight.  But I am reminded of a similiar university "memorial" in my home province, the Memorial University of Newfoundland or as it was called when founded as a memorial to Newfoundland's war dead, Memorial University College of Newfoundland.  The original bricks and mortar were left behind when MUN moved to it current campus some 50 years ago.  The original site and building became the Fisheries College (don't know what it is now), but the memorial wasn't disturbed because it wasn't made of stone but of an idea - that gaining an education would be a longer lasting tribute to their forebearers than any building.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jun 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> For the sake of the complete story, it seems no youth (or anyone else) are currently using the building for any purpose and it's been over 40 years since it stopped being a library.  In the interim it was the student centre and pub (now that alone should be reason enough to save it from the wrecker's ball) until a new student centre was built.  The plaques honouring the Allisonians who gave their all were moved to the new student centre.
> 
> This is, perhaps, an issue of unintended consequences.  From my quick research, it does appear that a major focus of the original fund raising (in those years immediately after the Great War) for the library was as a tribute for those alumni who had lost their lives during that conflict.  So yes, there could be a case that the university may have some moral responsibility to maintain it in perpetuity as a memorial.  But it is (or was) also a working structure.  What then is the responsibility when there is no longer a need for the structure, or if it cannot be reconfigured for a valid purpose, or its maintenance costs become a burden?  Should the university be compelled to expend significant funds to maintain the structure and thus in turn raise the additional funding by increasing fees for the students?
> 
> I am not an alumnus of Mount A, so I have no dog in this fight.  But I am reminded of a similiar university "memorial" in my home province, the Memorial University of Newfoundland or as it was called when founded as a memorial to Newfoundland's war dead, Memorial University College of Newfoundland.  The original bricks and mortar were left behind when MUN moved to it current campus some 50 years ago.  The original site and building became the Fisheries College (don't know what it is now), but the memorial wasn't disturbed because it wasn't made of stone but of an idea - that gaining an education would be a longer lasting tribute to their forebearers than any building.



As this was the University that I attended, I do have a dog in this fight. As the offspring of many attendees & benefactors of this University - my great-grandfather, former mayor & WWI vet who helped to initiate the building and paying for of this Memorial Library in perpetuity, to my grandfather (WWII/Korea) as well ...

I object. It is, besides being a Memorial Library, a building of historical architectural significance ...

What would Heritage Canada say?


----------



## toyotatundra (30 Jun 2011)

The central issue here is clearly one of patriotism and respect for the fallen. However, there is a second issue. Namely, the stubborn determination of so many North Americans to tear down what little heritage we have.

The reason that so many European cities are so beautiful is because they have preserved their architecture over hundreds of years. Much of North America was colonized only recently. However, even our newest cities have historic treasures. I only hope we can leave a legacy to our descendants, in the way the citizens of Paris or Florence have.


----------



## tfrost (30 Jun 2011)

It has been argued by some in the community that the building should be retained because one of its purposes (over the years it has housed a library, a pub, the student radio station and student centre, etc.) was to honour the memories of Mount Allison students who died in the Great War. It is the University’s view that this purpose had been perpetuated through a series of Bronze Memorial Plaques that were originally mounted inside the building. The Memorial Plaques are central to the University's history and have been moved twice since their original installation, each time to give them more visibility so as to remind our community of the sacrifice made by its students. 

Three years ago, the Memorial Plaques were given increased vitality by relocated to a far more visible and prominent position that reflected their original intention. Located on the ground floor atrium of the Wallace McCain Student Centre, the plaques are now visible to all who frequent the Student Centre. They also remain home to our long-held tradition of the annual Remembrance Day service that sees students, faculty, and staff gather together to pay homage to those who made the ultimate sacrifice. As in every year since 1927, the names of each of the fallen are read aloud. 

It should also be noted that the actual building has not been named the “Memorial Library” for over 40 years and has been closed for going on four years. 

More information on the project can be found at: http://www.mta.ca/fpac/index.html


----------



## GAP (30 Jun 2011)

> Three years ago, the Memorial Plaques were given increased vitality by relocated to a far more visible and prominent position that reflected their original intention. Located on the ground floor atrium of the Wallace McCain Student Centre, the plaques are now visible to all who frequent the Student Centre.



If it's viable to move them once, there should be no need to keep an entire building strictly re: the memorials...A pictorial panarama close to the memorials' new site maintains the sense of the history.....we can't live in the past, nor should it be forgotten.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jun 2011)

Bandy said:
			
		

> . . . . . Built in 1927 as a memorial (№ 13002-004 in the Canadian Forces' National Inventory of Canadian Military Memorials) to students and alumni killed in the First World War . . . . . .



It must have been a very recent entry into that inventory.  A search of the database using that number yields no records.

It would be interesting to know what criteria is used for accepting registration of a memorial in the NICMM and is there any follow up to determine if there is any conflict/discrepancy with the information provided.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jun 2011)

Of course, I ahve a degreee of moral objection to moving the plaques from the Memorial Library, whose very name commemorates those who served, to the Potato King Student Centre, where the very name shows "I'm a big shot in NB who is trying to buy immortality (but heck, at elast I'm not an Irving)".


----------



## Bandy (30 Jun 2011)

"Three years ago, the Memorial Plaques were given increased vitality by relocated to a far more visible and prominent position that reflected their original intention"






As this "increased vitality" and "far more visible and prominent position" was behind a coat-rack (as seen an photographed), it's hard to take the university's statement seriously as anything more than spin.

"It should also be noted that the actual building has not been named the “Memorial Library” for over 40 years and has been closed for going on four years. "

That's correct - it was called Memorial Hall after it ceased to be used as a library. Unfortunately, unlike UNB's Memorial Hall, the administration of Mount Allison has been unwilling to commit to re-tasking it. They chose instead to demolish it, against the advice of A.J. Diamond of Diamond and Schmitt Architects, the firm that the university hired to produce its campus master plan for the ongoing development of the campus. If the building has been closed for four years (and it has not entirely, since the theatre continued to be used during that time), then it is because the administration decided to stop maintaining it and demolish it instead - so the fact that it is not being used can hardly be given as a justification for demolishing it.


----------

